# 2013 CAAD10 2 Force 'Racing Edition' (What are these wheels?)



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

What are these wheels (who makes them) on the 2013 CAAD10 2 Force, 'Racing Edition?'

http://fotoalbum.mtb-forum.it/image.php?id=173356&s=800

(Cannondale Road 2013 - Bici da corsa | bdc-forum.it)


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

They're FSA wheels. Looks like they say Energy on them, which is one of the cheaper lines of FSA products, although they don't list wheels under it. http://www.fullspeedahead.com/family_list/7/ENERGY


----------



## nocondorfx (Oct 22, 2005)

I called FSA. These are new this year. 1615g claimed weight. Then I bought the bike that came with them. Wheels seem pretty decent.


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

wow...thats one good looking bike. Makes me wanna trade my CAAD10 in tomorrow.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

Loving this bike!


----------



## Pinkbullet3 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's so loud


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

nocondorfx said:


> I called FSA. These are new this year. 1615g claimed weight. Then I bought the bike that came with them. Wheels seem pretty decent.


Ηow much does the bike weigh in (without pedals)? Size?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

That bike is hot! Great choice. Theye didn't have a Force model last year...so what is MSRP?


----------



## nocondorfx (Oct 22, 2005)

2500 msrp. I stripped the wheel decals off, it looks a little more subtle.


----------



## jschlesi (Sep 28, 2012)

Came across this and am seriously in lust. Anyone have a review of this beast yet?


----------

